#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > موارد دیگر | Other Things >  >  مشکل لود شدن گوگل در گوگل کروم و فایر فاکس

## maryam_teh0

با سلام خدمت دوستان

چند وقتی هست که با کروم و فایر فاکس وقتی میخوام واردم سایت گوگل بشم خطای امنیتی ازم میگیره و اجازه ورود نمیده و روی https یه خط میزنه. پاک کردم برنامه رو و دوباره ورژن بالاترش رو نصب کردم ولی باز نشد

ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید

----------

*REZA164690*,*sirosanbari*,*صابری*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## NPTiak

با سلام،
چه نرم افزاری جدیدا نصب کردید؟ از ف***ر ش**ن استفاده میکنید؟ اگه جواب مثبته،بینید بدون اون هم همینطوره؟
موفق باشید

----------

*maryam_teh0*,*REZA164690*,*sirosanbari*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## maryam_teh0

نرم افزار خاصی نصب نکردم فقط یه بازی نصب کردم.ف ش هم از سا ی   ف    ن استفاده میکنم که از قبل هم استفاده میکردم اون رو.جالب اینجاست که فقط به https گوگل گیر میده و به https های دیگه ایرادی نمیگیره.اونطور که من از متن ایراد متوجه شدم میگه که ساعت و تاریخ سیستمت ایراد داره و درستش کن در حالی که ساعت و تاریخ سیستمم مشکلی نداره

----------

*NPTiak*,*REZA164690*,*صابری*

----------


## NPTiak

درصورت امکان تصویری از پیغام خطا آپ لود کنید

----------

*maryam_teh0*,*REZA164690*,*صابری*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## maryam_teh0

آقا دستتون درد  نکنه خود به خود درست شد.ممنون

----------

*NPTiak*,*REZA164690*

----------


## NPTiak

خود به خود؟!  :مشکل لود شدن گوگل در گوگل کروم و فایر فاکس:  پس لابد از ISP  بوده مشکل. خواهش میکنم
موفق باشید

----------

*maryam_teh0*,*REZA164690*,*صابری*,*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## nekooee

این کاری کهخ معمولا در این موارد اگر تاریختون درست هست باید کش مرورگرتون رو خالی کنید. همچنین کوکیها رو باید حذف کنید

----------

*maryam_teh0*,*NPTiak*,*REZA164690*,*صابری*

----------


## maryam_teh0

باز این ایرادو داد گوگل کروم.این هم تصویرش...

درضمن کوکی و هیستوری و کش مرورگر رو هم پاک کردم و نشد. و مشکل از سرور نیست چون با اپرا میتونم برم توی گوگل

پیشاپیش از تمام دوستانی که من را راهنمایی می کنن ممنونم

----------

*REZA164690*

----------


## mahmod31

با سلام 
اولین دلیل اینه که تاریخ سیستم به میلادی دقیق نیست تاریخ رو دقیق تنظیم کنید مشکل حل میشه 
دومین دلیل اینه که چون گوگل به خاطر امنیت در جستجو از پروتکل https استفاده میکنه و کار خرابکاران سازمان یافته اینترنتی رو سخت میکنه مجبورن برای کنترل کاربران پورتهای https رو محدود کنند و در خیلی از مواقع پورتها رو میبندن حالا راه چاره چیه با سیستم خودتون ping میکنید به google.com و ip گوگل رو که میتونید با اون به گوگل وصل بشید بهتون میده ودر نوار ادرس به جای اینکه google.com رو بنویسد اینو بنویسید  http://173.194.34.82 و خیلی سریع وارد گوگل بشید 
این مشکل برای خودم وجود داره که عکسشو براتون میذارم با ای پی خیلی سریع میاد و با https رفته واسه خودشو اصلا باز نمیشهCapture.jpg

----------

*maryam_teh0*,*NPTiak*,*Raeed2CB*,*REZA164690*

----------


## maryam_teh0

باتشکر با آی پی وارد می شم و مشکلم حل شد ولی با تغییر تاریخ نه.ممنون

----------

*mahmod31*,*REZA164690*

----------


## maryam_teh0

با تشکر از دوستان تاریخ رو تنظیم کردم و ریست کردم کامپیوتر رو و درست شد الان بدون آی پی هم میاد.ممنون

----------

*NPTiak*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## غفور

خط قرمزی که روی http کشیده می شود به ورژن ویندوز حساس شده با آپدیت کردن ویندوز درست میشه

----------

